
Computers Get Busy for National Novel-Generating Month - bootload
http://thenewstack.io/computers-get-busy-national-novel-generating-month/
======
bootload
the InkWell implementation is discussed here ~
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10796689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10796689)
and here ~
[https://twitter.com/TobyVidler/status/679133958496346112](https://twitter.com/TobyVidler/status/679133958496346112)

~~~
anewhnaccount
That looks neat/fun. It would be nice to actually try it but I guess the
authors maybe have some hopes of commercialising it?

